
GitHub`s CEO loves Bitbucket - bitbucket-lover
https://github.com/defunkt
======
krthkv
I'm guessing someone used his public git email to commit as him ?
[https://help.github.com/articles/why-are-my-commits-
linked-t...](https://help.github.com/articles/why-are-my-commits-linked-to-
the-wrong-user/#commits-are-linked-to-another-user)

